# So besides knotts disney and HHN



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Socal what else is fun to do for good spooks and scares.. Me and wifey want to fill our halloween calender up with fun events!!?


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tried looking up some haunted houses in your area? Maybe you guys could work there


----------

